# Wing Chun page with som video clips



## fist of fury (Feb 13, 2002)

Hey am I the only WC guy on this board? Lets get this some use out of  this. It's a great board so I'll  start.

Here's a sight with a few video clips 
http://www.wingtsun-combat.com/


----------



## Kirk (Feb 13, 2002)

I think you're the only Wing Chunist, and the only only
Wang Chunist.  Damn, you gotta stop listening to that band


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 15, 2002)




----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Hey am I the only WC guy on this board? *



There are some JKD people--check out the JKD forum for more Wing Chun discussion. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2002)

I just tried the link... it went to a lycos 'under destruction' page.

Bummer.

I'm looking at getting back into my studies of WC soon.  Anyone have any other pages with video clips?

Arigato. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *I'm looking at getting back into my studies of WC soon.  *



In Buffalo? Great!

You might also check out the fora at Kung Fu Magazine http://forum.kungfumagazine.com/forum/index.php and ask there.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

http://www.realwingchun.co.uk/

Complete form descriptions.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks! 

Its hard to find anyone in WNY doing it (so far), so its gonna mostly be a self study bit.  Not the best way, but for the moment, I'm looking for some basics and info.  Perhaps it will lead to more.  I dunno.  Just was fun when I could do it, and wouldn't mind learning more.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

How much did you learn previously? Was it under a real instructor or self-study?

I think it's a neat system--small and with a very clear fighting strategy. I'd love to learn more about it. In training JKD I do get a flavor of it of course.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2002)

Took about 8 weeks or so under a qualified instructor.  I was doing Kenpo at the time, and it was a side program the school started.  I was just getting up to speed, and then got the eyes zapped.  I lost contact with the instructor shortly afterwards.  The program was discontinued shortly afterwards due to time issues, and I haven't been able to locate another WC instructor since then.  I heard from him recently so, theres possibly a chance to get back into the swing of things again.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *I heard from him recently so, theres possibly a chance to get back into the swing of things again.*



Good luck with that! I'll push you to show me some stuff when I'm in Buffalo next month for the camp. What lineage was your instructor?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2002)

Sadly, I don't remember.  Its been a while since I've spoken with him.  Hopefully, I'll make contact b4 then.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Hopefully, I'll make contact b4 then. *



Yes, do it! Mr. Hartman will tell you, when I say I'll be pumping you for information, I mean that I'm bringing thumbscrews and the cat-o-nine-tails! I'll be looking to you to teach me Sil Lum Tao.


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Yes, do it! Mr. Hartman will tell you, when I say I'll be pumping you for information, I mean that I'm bringing thumbscrews and the cat-o-nine-tails! I'll be looking to you to teach me Sil Lum Tao. *


If you learn that form but don't practice Wing Chun as your base art you'll go to hell


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *
> If you learn that form but don't practice Wing Chun as your base art you'll go to hell *



Well, I learned that form and don't practice Wing Chun as a base art.  Not in hell yet...waitaminute...I live in Florida.  NOOOOooooooooo!  

I don't practice TKD, but I learned Koryo as well.  Does that mean I get double time in hell?    Oh wait, I've also learned Pinan forms and Jion, and I don't practice Shotokan.  Man, my afterlife is gonna suck 

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



You're right you're really gonna burn.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2002)

Hells warmer than Buffalo, so, wheres the downside?


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Hells warmer than Buffalo, so, wheres the downside?  *



You'll be surrounded by mcdojo's for eternity


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2002)

No bones about it--I'm going to have Kaith teach me the form. I'll worry about eternal damnation later.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2002)

This is gonna be fun...me with thumbscrews on, trying to teach something I never mastered, from a book with typos. 

Hey, am I ready to open my own McDojo or what? 

(Must find email address of Sifu....)


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *This is gonna be fun...me with thumbscrews on, trying to teach something I never mastered, from a book with typos.  *



Isn't that a reasonable skill to expect of a yellow belt in Modern Arnis? What kind of McDojo is Mr. Hartman running there?!?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2002)

Kaith did teach me some Wing Chun basics tonight--thanks!


----------



## jmdrake (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *http://www.realwingchun.co.uk/
> 
> Complete form descriptions. *



Thanks!  I've been looking for something like this for some time!

Here are some good sites for WC video clips, including the first two forms.

http://www.wingchunkwoon.com/empty.asp
http://www.columbia.edu/cu/wingtsun/videos.html
http://www.geocities.com/sifuleungmovies/

Regards,

John M. Drake


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2002)

We should gather all these video clip sites into one thread for easy access.


----------



## thatoneguy (Oct 4, 2002)

here is a good site

http://www.vtmuseum.org/


no movies but alot about wing chun

or you can get kazaa and find some videos


----------



## jongman (Oct 20, 2002)

I've set up a site with free membership to share some secrets of wing chun and training techniques to use at home or with a partner.   


       redjunk.net


----------



## Blackdragon (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *Well, I learned that form and don't practice Wing Chun as a base art.  Not in hell yet...waitaminute...I live in Florida.  NOOOOooooooooo!
> 
> ...



LOL!
 No Cthulhu, I don't think you're going to hell because of that.(Besides, I've done the same thing)


----------

